

Customer interviews as a service. What's your thoughts? - lukb
http://clientcrowd.com

======
lukb
tl;dr

Here it is: [http://clientcrowd.com](http://clientcrowd.com)

What's your opinion?

Long version:

Assumptions

Entrepreneurs want to interview customers personally but they would rather
like to spend their time on something else than finding people fitting the
profile, and that would agree to an interview, then arranging each interview,
and then organizing the output.

Ideally, they would like to have interviews in batches, so that they could for
example clear one afternoon to do just that.

I can see two scenarios: starting with a customer profile spec or with a list
of customer contacts. I'm not sure what is more common.

Assumptions about the audience

1) Early adopters and lean proponents (smaller segment, easier to reach out)
Entrepreneurs familiar with the lean startup / customer development and
appreciating customer interviews.

2) "what business to start" (adwords phrase) (larger segment, harder to convey
the value of the solution) Entrepreneurs not recognizing value in 1 on 1
interviews. If interested in learning about their customers, they would choose
anonymous surveys and marketing research publications over other, more
involving methods.

Anyone out there feeling arranging customer interviews is a problem they don't
want to deal with, and would be willing to get interviewed by me on Skype
about it?

What's your thoughts about the idea and the assumptions?

